# Looking for my old 1965 GTO



## RFR3 (Mar 29, 2016)

Any help or advise where i could possibly look and or contact to see if this car is still out there? Stolen from a port authority parking lot in fort lee nj back in 1971.
My wifes 1965 pontiac GTO vin # 237375B119953

ANY AND ALL LEADS WOULD BE GREAT.

Could you just imagine being able to find this car again after all these years? Ugghhh....

Kind regards,

Rich R.


----------

